# stress



## DavG (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello! How do you deal with stress? There are those for whom workouts, books, and music help, but what to do when that doesn't work anymore? Constant anxiety interferes with sports, reading books, and work. I think about vacation.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Ride motorcycles, rock-climbing.

Both needing your 100% focus so for a while you can't think about anything else.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

sean m said:


> Ride motorcycles, rock-climbing.
> 
> Both needing your 100% focus so for a while you can't think about anything else.


 these are both very healthy options ( both potentially dangerous unless handled well...but I found the element of danger with bikes what made if fun...and you certainly aren't thinking about much else when riding )

but I would also consider what's causing you stress and look at how you can try to reduce it at the source.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Going for a walk listening to music chills me out.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pornhub.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Walking, cardio at the gym, lifting weights, going for a drive.

I do find a big part of it for me is simply making a conscious effort to unwind rather than just doing something that should help me unwind.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Exercise for me. Doesn't matter whether it's weights or cardio, the latter of which is all I'm doing atm. Getting to the route cause of any specific issues that may be causing stress is a point worth making. Obviously booze and drugs if you use them won't help.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've found mindfulness/ meditation amazing. It's avoided me going on medication a couple of times. Finding peace in a frantic world by mark williams is the course I used.

Cardio and weights are fairly good but nowhere near as good as surfing for me.

Freediving breath hold Co2 tables are also really relaxing, kind of like a hard reset button.

Creative outlets also help. Art or music if you're that way inclined. It all plays a part. But daily exercise and meditation are most effective for me.


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

Go on a **** off benzo / cocaine bender ruin your life then you're so miserable and full of regret that you forgot all about the stress!


----------



## Lucyjones (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello,I want to suggest some best tips for DEalth with Stress problem.
I personally try some tips which is really helpful for me.
Following tips:
* Tips to Manage Stress*

Exercise.
Relax Your Muscles.
Deep Breathing.
Eat Well.
Slow Down.
Take a Break.
Make Time for Hobbies.
Talk About Your Problems.
This all tips really give best result. Now i am totally Stress less.

Thank you.


----------

